# Betta and .. Guppies?



## Baelenn

I was looking back in the posts from last year and for the first time I saw someone utter the words that you can put male guppies with betta. You have NO idea how excited this made me as I was put under the impression that I had to choose between the two.

I believe it was a moderator who said this and I would just LOVE some confirmation! My betta wont even flare at his reflection from a mirror, all he wants is food when i sit myself down in front of his tank with a mirror.

I was going to put in a endler and/or guppie shoal . It is a 10G tank (as seen in the pic). I have a Marina 110L filter in the tank.

Would I have room for just a shoal of one type or...both (if so what numbers?)

Do I have enough plant cover? The large plant on the right is all bunched together, I was planning on moving the filter/heater over to the other side and put the plant on a angle and really spread it out.


Eagerly awaiting a response,


----------



## Kadington

It's possible.... It more depends on the betta you put into the tank with the guppies. Some betta just don't care, other are super aggressive and will never leave the guppies alone. You just really have to get a betta and see how it does. Also there is always the possibility the guppies will have a problem with the betta. These reasons are why it's not recommended to keep the two together. Some guppies can be way more fragile of a fish then a betta.. So it's important to keep a close eye on things. 

Here are the questions you need to ask yourself, and be honest : Are you willing to rehome a fish if something doesn't work out? Are you able to monitor good enough so you realize when someone is getting picked on? If you said yes to both these question then go for it.

As far as your second question. Start out with one group. See how everyone does... wait a few months, then reevaluate.


----------



## Baelenn

I am unfortunately unable to have a second tank. This is the reason I started with just the betta fish who has been in there for 3 weeks now. I am hesitant as I wont have anywhere to put them if it was required. I have looked at the possibility to buy a 5G for my betta , something alone the lines of a fluval chi, but I dont really want two tanks just now.


----------



## FishyBets

Do you have a quarantine tank? A Betta will be quite comfortable in a one gallon jar until something else can be acquired.

Alternatively, you could get a divider for the 10G. 

Your Betta sounds pretty calm, but he's also fairly new and adjusting to his new surroundings. Personally, I would try it (I have been meaning to actually, but since I have guppy babies....), but I'm also keeping three tanks (2 10G and a 2.5) and wouldn't be adverse to a fourth if necessary.

Just be aware that if any of the guppies are sick when you get them, or if sickness occurs at all in the tank, you'll be needing to treat everyone

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Baelenn

Yeah a divider it what i thought of to. Seems a good solution in case.

My LPS is actually REALLY good at keeping there tanks pristine clean.. non of this fish in plastic pots. So they seem to be pretty good health wise. I will get my hands on a divder then try 2/3 guppies I think or tetras. Will see how they are in the shop. 

Thanks.


----------



## FishyBets

That's good- I don't trust my lps at all. So yeah, get the divider just in case.

The amount of guppies you get depends on what sexes you want- it's two females to one male since they're a pretty prolific species. However, if it's all males, then 3 will be fine. They're a shoaling species, and happiest in groups of at least six (like tetras), but I have a group of three right now in my tank and they're surviving, although not as playful. I'd get more but everytime I look at the pet store they don't look well.

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Baelenn

Ok I just saw something I couldnt resist. I just bought a 110L tank that was on offer, with another offer on top and was only £10 more than a fluval CHi so I bought it.. Here is my plans..

Get the new tank set up (with gravel from my old tank, my filter as its a 110L) put new my betta and if he doesnt get on with new fish I can simply divide the tank! That why I am only running one tank.


----------



## Baelenn

Well I added in 2 platies and 2 shrimp, then 3 female guppies (pregnant), 3 endlers then added my betta in! (not all at once ofc)

He was as good as gold! Never flared once swam past the platies not caring, had a stand off glare with 2 guppies but just swam off.. Chased a endler when one got close but no more then the endler chase the guppies.

Then I caught all three guppies and the betta floating together, calm and cool in a small corner not 2" from each other.

Very pleased in all.


----------



## Baelenn

I do however have another issue...my guppies tend to wait for the food to sink.. betta just sits and hoovered it all up... is looking rather.. rounded atm.. 

I know its not good for him but what can i do? Pre soak the food so they fall and keep him occupied at the other end of the tank? How do others work with this please>?


----------



## bluebutterfly123

I usually distract the betta with his food, on one corner of the tank.. And quickly stick in the wafers for the ghost shrimp on the other side.. But if it doesn't sink for you quickly enough.. I would prefer soak it.. Then distract and feed betta while giving the guppies their food on the other side 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Young bettas who aren't very aggressive are your best bet. I've also done it with females  

If you have a very "chill" betta they usually do alright even if they are older


----------



## lovelovekitty

I had a tank with guppies and my very chill betta Gimli.

Gimli did not mess with the guppies until the guppies became very aggressive with him. Then he snapped and started going after them. The guppies are still mean and going after each other now that they lost Gimli to pick on (he got his own bachelor pad).

So my advice would be to keep an eye on the guppies for aggression as well. The males can be really mean. I should have guessed the guppies would have been the problem since they were Petsmart fish and Gimli and my tetras are handraised from the local fish store.

If you want to consider tankmates for your betta - may I suggest cardinal tetras? My cardinal tetras would school behind Gimli and he would "pre-chew" flakes for them and they'd catch the bits he'd spit out. They considered him the leader of the troupe and he didn't mind at them at all. They are very good even with the mean guppies because they are so much faster and know how to hide well.


----------



## angeliza

First off: Bettas and guppies arn't exclusive at all! Or at least, they don't have to be.
Bettas who just kill smaller fish for no reason are pretty rare...most of the problem stems from that smaller fish tend to be nippy with a bettas long fins. The bettas tries to defend itself, and it's just SO MUCH BIGGER AND STRONGER that it...doesn't work out for the guppy.

I had a VERY sweet, non-aggressive female betta in my dad's community tank when I was little. My little sister loved guppies, though and INSISTED that dad get some for her and they went in as well.
Those two male guppies bit little peices of fin off and chased her around the tank for TWO WHOLE DAYS before she just...SNAPPED.
X'D

Watch how the guppies interact with each other before you purchase them, and since your betta is comfortable in the tank, and veiws it as his established territory, I suggest taking him out, rearranging things a bit, then adding him and the guppies back in together. That way they can each establish their "territories" in the tank.

If he is a shortfin/Plakat, however, then the guppies are more likely to leave him alone.
I also suggest checking out some Aquarium Coop videos on youtube. The channels run by a fish store owner and he puts Bettas in with Guppies and other small fish EVERYTIME he get's a betta in and has never had a problem.


----------



## FishNerd1011

Baelenn said:


> I was looking back in the posts from last year and for the first time I saw someone utter the words that you can put male guppies with betta. You have NO idea how excited this made me as I was put under the impression that I had to choose between the two.
> 
> I believe it was a moderator who said this and I would just LOVE some confirmation! My betta wont even flare at his reflection from a mirror, all he wants is food when i sit myself down in front of his tank with a mirror.
> 
> I was going to put in a endler and/or guppie shoal . It is a 10G tank (as seen in the pic). I have a Marina 110L filter in the tank.
> 
> Would I have room for just a shoal of one type or...both (if so what numbers?)
> 
> Do I have enough plant cover? The large plant on the right is all bunched together, I was planning on moving the filter/heater over to the other side and put the plant on a angle and really spread it out.
> 
> 
> Eagerly awaiting a response,


You should try geting a clear divider first, that way both fish can see eachother. If the betta flares up, or the gumpie looks or acts agressive ( same with the betta) take one of them out of the tank. But be sure to use other ways to find iformation, becuase, I am NOT an expert, but I reserched A LOT on betta fish, becuase I would like to get one and keep it in my five gallon tank, becuase curently I have a goldfish in my ten gallon tank and he is sick with ich


----------

